# 4-5 wk piggie growing fast, help!



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,
My little piggie is growing fast (4-5 wks) and I'm not sure of the next step. I'm feeding her formula and a buddgie mix which she eats, but she is intent on trying the brown rice and pigeon mix that I feed the other pigeons that visit me. She can take the brown rice in but the pigeon mix is still too big for her.
Should I let her eat the brown rice?
Should I give her some grit if she is eating some of the rice?
Should all of this be avoided alltogether?

Another question:
Would she be ready to venture onto my small balcony on the 6th floor? She has been flying around my unit but I'm afraid of letting her out to explore. I have noticed she has lost some feathers but new ones are growing.
At how many weeks will she be ready to take off with the others?

Thanks,
Whitetail


----------

